# Lost lambs



## Animalsoverpeople (Apr 2, 2022)

Hey there,

I’ve read a few posts on here about a ewe birthing lambs that didn’t survive. I unfortunately just had this happen with my girl last twins. She’s up and moving but of course sad and depressed looking. Never had to do this so I’ve been thinking-is it a good idea to find a bottle lamb and see if she will care for it. Figured maybe it would help with her sadness, milk and help the bottle lamb. Thoughts? Might work might not?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2022)

Just love her and don’t give her feed, just hay, so her milk will dry up. Ewes don’t let other lambs nurse. They butt them away. You would just wind up with a bottle lamb to raise. 

Sorry about losing the twins. I’ve had sheep for 7 years and it is just as heartbreaking now as the first one I lost. The joys far outweigh the sadness, nothing like lambs to make you smile.


----------



## Animalsoverpeople (Apr 2, 2022)

Thank you. I read up on trying to have a mom adopt a lamb and it’s pretty crazy what was suggested and the work put into it is rarely beneficial in the end.


----------

